# TiVo announces plans for updated iPad app



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Maybe this is what Virgin have been waiting for. The press release seems to hint at VOD search integration for cable companies, but sadly no streaming.

Press release


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Hope a Android version follows soon  As much as I would love a ipad they are still expensive compared with the Android versions coming out.


----------



## MAD4IT (Apr 3, 2003)

Does the current iPad app work with the Virgin Media Tivo or is this currently US only?


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

US only I'm afraid. Virgin have promised a virginised app some time this year.


----------



## MAD4IT (Apr 3, 2003)

Pine Cladding said:


> US only I'm afraid. Virgin have promised a virginised app some time this year.


That's great thanks. Will be looking forward to it seeing as I have just purchased an ipad.


----------



## dialanothernumb (Dec 6, 2002)

The US service is for TiVo premier hardware. Understabley for commercial ( and MAYBE hardware reasons) TiVo service enhancements are on the latest platform. There's a debate about the fairness of availability of Hulu+ service on the Premier hardware but not on the Series3 platform elsewhere in this forum.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

VM Tivo shares the premiere codebase (see US TiVo vs VM TiVo) - so VM *is *the latest platform.


----------

